# Currant Creek 8/1/10



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Headed up to Currant Creek to try out the new tube. Took the wife and just stopped at the dam to fish as she is not picky about where she fishes. There's alot of weeds and algae in the first 30 feet of water which made it difficult to fish with bait (her preferred method). Getting out on the tube provided much better results. Kicked back and forth along the dam beyond this weedline and every other cast with a Gulp minnow (Smelt) produced a hit. Landed about a dozen tigers ranging from 14-17" (Sorry, no pics. Forgot the stupid camera in the vehicle) and boy were they beautiful. Lots of color and of course lots of fighting. Had several give me nice aerial displays. Wife was able to land a few nice tigers as well(worm under a bobber and worm/mallow from the bottom). Absolutely perfect weather. Water was like glass most of the day and temps around 80. Can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i was the one out in the blue scadden. had my buddy in his caddis tube and my brother and GF were fishing from shore. we all managed 1 tiger each, them on Gulps, me on the fly rod. thats all they caught. when i motored over to the dam i tried my best to stay in 38 feet of water and managed 5 more rainbows all on a gray scud. they smashed the hell out of that fly. i got one rainbow that went 14inches that fought like he was 27 inches. it was everything i could do to make sure he swam away and dident float away. those are some of the roughest dirt roads i have ever been on, in my entire life. there is some amazing country up there! i passed what seemed to be 15 campers comming back down out of the mountains also. regardless im heading back up soon!


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

That's cool. I've read your reports many times and now can at least put a face to the name. That was me and the wife on the dam by the road. I saw you come by and catch a fish and then tell someone that was your first tiger of the day. I got the tube out after fishing with my wife for an hour but by that time you were on the other side. The funny thing is that the ast few time up there I have caught nothing but cutts and bows but this time they were all tigers.
I want to head back up real soon so let me know when youa re going and I'll see if I can meet you up there. I'd love to learn some tricks about fly fishing on a lake. I've only ever fly fished a river.
The road must get worse past the dam. I thought it was pretty smooth up to that point.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job. Hows the new setup!!?? Rod, reel, tube! Cool deal man. Where are all the Cuttys at CC???


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

hell yea lets meet up! everytime i meet a new forum member i learn something new... i have to buy orvis1 some flowers for valentines day because he showed me what i was doing wrong when chronimid fishing =-( my first fish out of there was a cutty by the ramp. what impressed me the most were the poeple water skiing out in the middle of the lake.... they stayed in the middle of the lake and when they came near us they slowed down to a crawl and said hello and even apologized if there wake hit me!

as it stands right now i am looking at the weekend after next to head back down there... thoughts?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. It's a beautiful lake and usually provides for some good fishing.



Nor-tah said:


> Where are all the Cuttys at CC???


Apparently not at the dam. :lol: I always find them on the steep side, close to the big rock or up at the piped-in inlet.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Weekend after next sounds perfect. Let me know when as we get closer and I'll be there.
I was amazed that the power boats did stay away from the fisherman and was glad to see how courteous they were. I wish it was that way at every lake. 
Thanks LOAH for your tip. I'll make sure to try that area as well.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

If you guys go on sunday, I might head up that day also. Currant Creek is one of my favorite places in Utah and sad to say it, I havent even been there this year  If the fish are biting then its LOOOONG over due :mrgreen:


----------



## madewell (Dec 8, 2008)

My wife and I were in our tubes from about 8-10 am,boated 3 each including her first cut.








We also saw this just around the corner from a group of guys in the river.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a great cutt. Stumbling into a moose on a river could get ugly.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

thats an awesome pic of the moose... i still have yet to see a live wild moose =-(


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

dammit Loah! why you gotta give away our hotspot?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice work guys i am thinking of heading up there this coming weekend in the little boat


----------

